# 17 New Pyramids Found



## Starbeast (Jul 31, 2011)

17 Pyramids Found in Egypt


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 31, 2011)

Why is this great discovery being kept quiet?


----------



## mosaix (Jul 31, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> Why is this great discovery being kept quiet?
> ​



It was on TV about 2 months ago.


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 31, 2011)

mosaix said:


> It was on TV about 2 months ago.


 
I haven't heard anything about it since. It's a major discovery, and according to the NASA spokeswoman they're finding all kinds of stuff (not mentioning exactly what).


----------



## mosaix (Aug 1, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> according to the NASA spokeswoman they're finding all kinds of stuff (not mentioning exactly what).



Probably sand.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 1, 2011)

They've had a revolution there. (Well, they're still in the middle of having one.)

And archaeological work (the nitty-gritty, with the emphasis on grit) takes time and patience so that the sites (and the finds at those sites) can be properly assessed, catalogued and given their proper place in history.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 1, 2011)

And the sort of violence they've been dealing with rather puts a crimp in doing that sort of thing. Archaeologists don't get much done when they're either dodging bullets, being detained by troops or police, or otherwise having to expend a fair amount of time worried about whether or not they're going to see the morrow's sun rise rather than dating a particular artifact.....

Even in the best of conditions, this sort of work can take years, if not decades, to be properly dated, tested, documented, catalogued......


----------



## ktabic (Aug 1, 2011)

And you where expecting to?
All they can do with satellites is find locations. To find out anything more about the sites will require people to actually go to the sites and investigate. That isn't going to happen overnight. In fact, it'll be amazing if it takes less than a decade (sort permissions, get funding, get teams, get out there, start digging - with care, document - in detail, review data, publish). It's going to provide archaeology students with years of work.

In the intervening time we are going to have to put up with conspiracy theories, stuff about ancient astronauts and pre-human-civilisation civilisations.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 1, 2011)

*17 New Pyramids Found, big deal.....*

I suppose you're all right, it's a long process, they won't find anything that would help humankind, except for another book in the library, and a few relics to collect dust in a museum. Besides, there's no such thing as intellegent beings beyond Earth anyways.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: 17 New Pyramids Found, big deal.....*



Starbeast said:


> Besides, there's no such thing as intellegent beings beyond Earth anyways.



That's off-topic, Starbeast.


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: 17 New Pyramids Found, big deal.....*



Starbeast said:


> Besides, there's no such thing as intellegent beings beyond Earth anyways.



Given the size of the Universe isn't a little arrogant on our part to say we are the pinnacle of intelligence in the entire Universe. Who knows what is out there.


----------



## Nik (Aug 1, 2011)

Like the orbital radar scans that penetrated the rampant dunes and found those lost river valleys and now-dried lakes in the desert just West of Nile, these surveys will provide work for generations of archaeologists. IIRC, the 'lost capital' recently found beside a silted Delta channel is unravelling one of the many mysteries of that period...

Slightly off-topic, we've been watching a rather silly National Geographic mini-series on the Biblical plagues & Exodus. Trying to match what was essentially 'oral tradition' to the actual pharaohs is necessarily fraught. Given that, for some periods, Egypt was divided in two, with rival N & S 'kingdoms', just makes things worse, especially as temple building with their durable, always-handy inscriptions and dedications took a low priority during troubled times...

IIRC, there was a wry comment that, for one period, N. Egypt was ruled by Semitic invaders, who were driven out several centuries later. This was the *only* exodus reported by Egyptian sources... 

It would be ironic if the familiar Bible tale was actually the 'spun' version of the invaders' rule collapsing in face of natural disaster, crop failures etc etc, followed by insurrection, killing of hostages, then all-out retreat that narrowly escaped a bloody 'ethnic cleansing' due to their route through poor chariot country...

( IIRC, it was those Semitic invaders who introduced chariot warfare to the Egyptians !! )

cynic:
Talking of Ancient Egypt and NASA, there's a curious parallel: They did their best stuff at the start...

Mastabas, Step Pyramid, Bent Pyramid, Great Pyramids, then tiny tombs plus lots of huge, showy, bureaucratic temples that employed a lot of priests but achieved little else.

Mercury, Gemini, Apollo & Skylab preceded a sad period where the weight of paper studies vastly exceeded flown hardware. The Shuttle was a dangerous compromise that delivered the bare minimum a decade late before turning into a dead-end...

( I'll make an honourable exception for NASA's un-manned sector and the Hubble refurbishment missions ;- )

/cynic.


----------



## Dave (Aug 1, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> Why is this great discovery being kept quiet?





mosaix said:


> It was on TV about 2 months ago.


Quite widely publicised too, though I didn't watch it myself. It is good to know that the aliens have not infiltrated the ranks of the BBC and Fox News yet then.


----------



## J Riff (Aug 1, 2011)

Anything contentious, or that doesn't fit the program, has to be dug out and disposed of first, as usual. any evidence of yadada which may lead to proof of blahblah. Exactly the same as Giza, they will make it fit the theory no matter what.
Mind if these are older pyramids they are probably just rock piles, good things to climb up on and hurl stones down on the enemy, probably the sole reason they made 'em in the first place.

 Anyway, tisn't much of a discovery compared to what is already sitting around already.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 1, 2011)

J Riff said:


> Anything contentious, or that doesn't fit the program, has to be dug out and disposed of first, as usual. any evidence of yadada which may lead to proof of blahblah. Exactly the same as Giza, they will make it fit the theory no matter what.


 
I was reluctant at first to stress the real point I wanted to make, but you *J Riff* picked up on it quickly.

My main point was about "Surpressed Archeology", which is the delberate withholdings and destruction of historic evidence that doesn't fit our current beliefs. This is nothing new, for example during the "Gold Rush" era in California many discoveries were uncovered from miners and were given to scientific scholars which proved modern humans were around much longer than 100,000 years, but the evidence vanished. There have also been major discoveries located in North American of the existence of giant people, however all skeletel remains were removed and never seen again.

Plus the scientists who make these finds (like the giants of America) are stripped of their evidence and painted out as liars.

Just think of how history would change if people worldwide knew that intellengent ape-like beings lived side-by-side with modern man for a few million years. Michael Cremo (researcher & author) and Richard Thompson are trying to bring out the truth about hundreds of discoveries that prove this.

Don't forget the infamous "Piltdown Man" (the missing link), was for 40 years, said to be true, this lie was generated by those in the scientific community to give stength in Darwin's Theory that humans evolved from animals.

Therefore, I was concerned that if "major evidence" of any kind that is found in the recently discovered pyramids that would drastically change our veiws of ancient people, that it would not be kept from the public.


----------



## Nik (Aug 2, 2011)

The infamous "Piltdown Man" was a mischievous hoax on the archaeologist who found it, and the accumulation of contrary fossil evidence eventually put paid to it.

Fossils of the Hobbits and a bunch from Siberia show there were other 'Homo' species extant. And the Clovis folk --for their eponymous spear-points-- were around in 'New World' about 13,000 years ago. Still unclear which route the Clovis took, as a couple of ice-ages have erased possible evidence...

Uh, those 'giants' ? Don't forget that many fossil finds were initially seen in Biblical terms: Their like was extinct, therefore they must have drowned in Noah's Flood. If they seemed giants, then they must have been related to Gog, Magog and the Nephilim...

( In Eastern cultures, IIRC, such finds were considered to be 'Dragon Bones' ;- )

When enlightenment dawned, showmen retired their crude assemblages...

A couple of 'gotchas'...
In addition to sporadic cases of pituitary gigantism, there seems to have been one Irish Celtic mutation that produced a familial susceptibility, with a scatter of 'giants' ranging between 7 and 8 feet in height. Some may have been up to a foot taller, but all usually grew in the telling...

Beware human-seeming skeletons of three metres or above as our bodies can't handle such a size without profound changes. For one thing, leg bones must thicken out of proportion to bear the increased weight, and there'd be comparable changes in the hips, pelvis and spine. Think Giraffe vs Okapi. Also, keeping a giant skull stable needs extra musculature, flagged by their attachments to those thickened bones. Just 'zooming' a skeleton's length by 150% or 200% won't do...


----------



## J Riff (Aug 2, 2011)

S'true. Having a few more miles atmosphere, however, virtually guarantees giants of all species. 
 Plus, the spread of humans has stopped things in their tracks. Snakes, insects, we wipe them out if they start to get a little too huge.
Oh yea, and pollution can't help things grow.
I went to pick up a snake once, swimming in a northern lake, and it was a two-foot leech. I'm just sayin'. )


----------



## Dave (Aug 2, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> Just think of how history would change if people worldwide knew that intellengent ape-like beings lived side-by-side with modern man for a few million years.


You mean like Neanderthals - OMG you've shaken the foundations of my whole world. I mean they may have even had sexual relations together. And no one has ever thought of this before. There is no discussion of it anywhere! It's another conspiracy! 


Starbeast said:


> My main point was about "Surpressed Archeology"... but the evidence vanished.


But there is plenty of evidence for this. Just watch any Indiana Jones film to find out where it is. That's where I get all my facts from too, don't you know. 

Now can we stop with the wild theories or else base them on evidential facts with names and dates. Which "miners"? Which "scientists"? What are their names? When? Where? Who? What? How? As Nik says the story of the Piltdown Man hoax is very well documented, so you do your credibility no good at all by making other assertions.

And what has any of this got to do with GIS (Geographical Information Technology)? Something that is not only changing archaeologists are working, but the way mining companies are prospecting, farmers are farming, surveyors are surveying....


----------



## mosaix (Aug 2, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> Don't forget the infamous "Piltdown Man" (the missing link), was for 40 years, said to be true, this lie was generated by those in the scientific community to give stength in Darwin's Theory that humans evolved from animals.



I'm sorry, Starbeast but that's just nonsense.


----------



## J Riff (Aug 2, 2011)

Perhaps one should pose these questions hypothetically, to avoid personal opinion and various effronteries which may obtrude. )

What could possibly make archeological evidence worth suppressing? 

If alien evidence is extremely unpleasant, should it be suppressed>?

If archaeological evidence leads irrevocably to extremely unpleasant alien evidence, should the whole lot be deep-sixed?

You are the man, the big man in black, who makes these calls, and it has to happen now, today, because the press are clammering at the door. 
Truth or lie, which is the sane, healthy choice? 
That's more realistically what you'd come up against, something difficult as opposed to scratching for details or vague evidence of someone's theories.


----------



## Dave (Aug 2, 2011)

The press were clamouring on the doors of Californian Gold Rush miners??

I expect the telegraph office was about to close.


----------



## Peter Graham (Aug 12, 2011)

> What could possibly make archeological evidence worth suppressing?


 
Nothing.




> If alien evidence is extremely unpleasant, should it be suppressed?


 
No



> If archaeological evidence leads irrevocably to extremely unpleasant alien evidence, should the whole lot be deep-sixed?


 
That's a huge "if", but no.



> You are the man, the big man in black, who makes these calls, and it has to happen now, today, because the press are clammering at the door.
> Truth or lie, which is the sane, healthy choice?


 
Truth.  If I was the big man in black, I'd know that following the decline in manufacturing, everyone in the UK now has to work in the service sector or for the government.  That means that loads of people would know we had hidden alien archaeology.  Because they are all on temporary contracts, there'd be a steady stream of folk leaving government jobs in order to pursue their singing and dancing careers on _Britain Hasn't Got A Right Lot Of Talent_.  The bucket would be leakier than a torn tea bag.  You can't even nick a paper clip in Whitehall these days without there being an inquiry and a senior cabinet minster dispatched to Radio 4 to talk about "learning lessons".

Regards,

Peter


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 12, 2011)

They did begin digging at a couple of the sites identified by the satellite survey, test trenches only at this stage I think. IIRC one maybe shows promise whilst the other looks like being no more than a wall enclosing a square area. Then all the turmoil started and it is unlikely they will be starting anything new for a while. First they have to clear up the mess and assess the damage of all the looting that took place using the turmoil as cover; unfortunately there was quite a bit of it.

Edit: I would also add that far from suppressing anything Dr Zahi Hawass, Egyptian Director of Antiquities, was sufficiently impressed to rush through the permissions for those couple of digs, getting the permissions in what was for Egypt an astonishingly short time.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 12, 2011)

While I don't agree with Dr. Hawass' actions on certain things now and again, the vast majority of the time I think he is one of the best things to happen to archaeology for a _loooong_ while....


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 12, 2011)

That's almost exactly the way I see him. He has done so much to protect Egypt's archaeology, some might say too much sometimes, but with something like that it makes sense to err on the side of caution. He must be absolutely gutted by the damage done during the revolution.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Aug 13, 2011)

Some people love conspiracy theories, don't they?

The real truth is that if anything was to go missing, it would be portable artifacts that would then be routed through Switzerland before being sold at auction in London and New York. Looting and destruction of archaeological sites by desperate and/or unscrupulous locals has only increased in recent years.


----------



## Esioul (Sep 28, 2011)

Go to an archaeology conference these days, half of the papers are focused around GIS and remote sensing


----------

